# Bountiful Pond



## nathans8 (Aug 11, 2009)

I hit Bountiful pond a couple times this week after dark. The catfish were biting pretty good. Over the two trips me and my wife caught 7 fish. Worms seemed to work best but also caught a couple on rotten shimp. The biggest being 21 inch 3.5 lbs (biggest I've ever caught) the rest were between 12" and 17". I threw them all back except for a 17 incher that I pretty much killed getting the hook out. 

I am glad I finally caught something out there I was about ready to never go back there. My previous 3 times I got skunked. I just keep going back because it's so close. 

While I was fishing I was getting a lot of bites when there was a slight breeze but when it stopped blowing and the water was smooth it seemed to stop. I'm not sure if that really matters but it seemed to, maybe someone with more fishing knowlege could weigh in on that.


----------



## EvilTyeDyeTwin (Aug 9, 2011)

I am surely not the most expirenced fisherman on the UWN but I would say YES the wind does matter...especially if your getting all your bites/fish while it is blowing and then nothing when the wind calms down. Taking note of the air/water temp, weather, water levels, time of year ect......can really make a difference on your catch rates. Thats why most fisherman keep a journal with all that info so they always know what to use and when. Glad to see you did not get skunked at the Boutiful Pond. Thanks for your post.


----------



## gitterdone81 (Sep 3, 2009)

I was trying for some cats, but just caught 2 blue gills. They swallowed up that shrimp, holy cow! The elusive bountiful cat has eluded me.


----------



## Georgeforuofu (Sep 19, 2011)

Which side of the pond is best at night to fish?


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

Never caught a **** thing at that cursed pond.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

drsx said:


> Never caught a **** thing at that cursed pond.


+1 on that! I threw my entire tackle box out there from a pontoon 6 times this spring.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Last fall I had some very good success at Bountiful Pond fishing small jigs for trout.
I have also had good success using Pistol Pete's there.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Just watch out for cars being chased by police there http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=960&sid=17366605


----------



## FlyfishingChimp (Sep 16, 2008)

So they are the ones scaring the fish away, that's why I haven't been catching any there. ;-)


----------



## nathans8 (Aug 11, 2009)

I was on the side closest to the road. Fished off the dock and from shore. Fish were pretty close to shore didn't get many bites when I cast out as far as I could.


----------

